# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  περιοδικά κόμιξ

## agis68

Αστερίξ ολη η σειρά＋ ΜΑD ελληνικά και αμερικάνικα τεύχη 75,80 περίπου 10. ＋Λουκι Λουκ επίσης καμια δεκαριά. 

ολα μαζί 100 ευρώ 

λόγω βάρους δεν αποστέλλονται και η αγγελία αφορά το σύνολο των τευχών.

----------

